# pintura rápida



## evix0

Hola,

Qué tal?, quería preguntar si hay algún tecnicismo para decir *"PINTURA RÁPIDA"*, es una técnica de pintura y no sé si *quick painting* estaría bien dicho... ?¿?¿ 
Alguien me puede ayudar?

Muchas gracias!

Un saludo grande!!
Eva


----------



## phantom2007

Existe un forma de pintura rápida que se llama "Speed Painting". Pero es difícil decir si es correcto ya que no pones ningún contexto.


----------



## evix0

perdona, tienes razón. 
Estoy traduciendo un CV al inglés de una persona de perfil artístico.
En el apartado Premios, tengo que traducir: *1987- Pimer premio de Pintura Ràpida. Fundación Guasch.*
Este es todo el contexto que tengo. 

_Speed painting_ sería una buena opción? 

Muchas gracias de antemano!
Un saludo!


----------



## phantom2007

Para mi sí, pero mejor esperar alguna otra opinión.


----------



## evix0

ok, espero a ver si hay alguna opinión más.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## BeltranAMS

Hola evix0,
Dices que el concurso lo ganaste en 1987. El término"Speed-painting" me parece más moderno y más de la era Internet y YouTube. Se ha puesto ahora muy de moda esta modalidad que consiste en grabarte mientras pintas y luego ponerlo a cámara rápida así se puede ver todo el proceso desde el boceto al resultado final. La mayoría de gente que hace Speed painting, lo hace utilizando Photoshop, graban como hacen un dibujo diréctamente en el programa. Los concursos a los que te refieres son esos que suelen ser al aire libre y hay que hacer una pintura en el acto, improvisando, como un auténtico pintor impresionista. Yo creo que el término que mejor refleja esto es *"Quick painting".  *Creo que utilizan este término. No obstante puedes esperar más respuestas y es mejor ser paciente a que un nativo de en el clavo.
Espero haber servido de ayuda.
Un saludo.
Beltrán


----------



## evix0

Buenos días,

Beltran, con todo el respeto del mundo, en 1987 no creo que se usara la técnica que tu comentas. Me temo que esta técnica es más bien actual. De todas formas muchas gracias por tu comentario, ha sido instructivo!!.

Sigo con la duda, no sé cúal de los 2 términos usar...

*Speed painting* o *Quick painting* ???? this is the question my friends.....

Muchas gracias


----------



## phantom2007

En Madrid hay todos los años concursos de Pintura Rápida en el Parque del Retiro. Es pintura al aire libre, con cientos de participantes y es "rápida" porque el tiempo acordado para completar el cuadro es muy corto. 

En este sentido y aunque yo lo haya propuesto antes, pero disponiendo ahora de un poco más de contexto (un concurso hace 25 años), no es Speed Painting si no, en mi opinión actual, "Quick painting"


----------



## BeltranAMS

Hola de nuevo evix0, 
precisamente te dije que Speed Painting es un término demasiado moderno para un concurso de 1987 y que debes utilizar *Quick painting* que es la palabra correcta.
Un saludo
Beltrán


----------



## evix0

GENIAL !!

Gracias por vuestras respuestas tan rápidas!!!

Entonces está claro, *Quick Painting*!!

Un saludo !!!
Eva


----------

